# Greetings from Michigan



## KEritano (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. My name is Kathy and I'm a IV Dan from Michigan. I trained in Taekwon-Do for over ten years. I'm currently am self-training at home and taking other non-martial arts classes.

I'm pleased to be part of this forum.


----------



## Drac (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings Kathy and Welcome to MT.Enjoy the forums..Questions?? Just ask..


----------



## crushing (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Kathy, and welcome fellow Michigander/Michiganian or whatever we're called now.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings Kathy,

Welcome to MT.  There are quite a few experienced instructors out in Michigan.  Plus there's a rising star named Mariah Moore that lives out there.

Cheers.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

You may not recognize the user name - I decided, in this age of identity theft, to not use my full name as a user id - but we've met, when Mrs. Drysdale tested - Karen Cohn


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  There are lot's of Michigan people here.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello Kathy and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> Hi Kathy, and welcome fellow Michigander/Michiganian or whatever we're called now.


 
I believe the accepted term is 'Mittenhead'. 

Welcome, Kathy!


----------



## bydand (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk. From a born and raised Michigander (or whatever) who is in exile in Maine for the time.  Look around, there are tons of great people and information here.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Miles (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT from another "Great Lakes Stater."

Question though:Why are you self-training and not teaching or in your instructors dojang?  OK to PM me.

Miles


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 5, 2007)

Great forum!!!
Good people!!!
Welcome!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2007)

Hawke said:


> Greetings Kathy,
> 
> Welcome to MT. There are quite a few experienced instructors out in Michigan. Plus there's a rising star named Mariah Moore that lives out there.
> 
> Cheers.



Speak for yourself, I am only 40 soon to be 41. Not too experienced.  



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!  There are lot's of Michigan people here.



Where are they all?  Must be out training and posting 




CoryKS said:


> I believe the accepted term is 'Mittenhead'.
> 
> Welcome, Kathy!



Is that the left mitten or the right mitten? 

The right being the lower and the left being the upper.  


BTW:  Kathy Welcome to MT and I hope you enjoy posting here.

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 5, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Is that the left mitten or the right mitten?
> 
> The right being the lower and the left being the upper.


 
Depends.  Are you a yooper or a troll?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Depends.  Are you a yooper or a troll?



All Trolls live below the Bridge eh?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 5, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Depends. Are you a yooper or a troll?


 

First of all, Welcome and happy posting!!!!

Secondly, what is a "yooper?"


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 5, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> All Trolls live below the Bridge eh?


 
Yep.  



tkdgirl said:


> Secondly, what is a "yooper?"


 
From da U.P., eh?  (Upper peninsula)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> First of all, Welcome and happy posting!!!!
> 
> Secondly, what is a "yooper?"



Michigan is a state divided.  

We have the Upper and Lower Peninsulas. 

The Upper is the UP or Yooper. Those from the the UP refer to themselves as Yoopers. (* Also look up for a band called "The Yoopers" *)

The Yoopers call everyone from the lower peninsula trolls. Why one might ask? Well where to trolls live? Under a bridge. Well the lower peninsula is below the Makinaw Bridge aka "The Bridge" in Michigan so all LP's are Trolls. 

In the LP most refer to people from michigan as Michiganians or Michiganders. 

Just some local Michigan humor and teasing going on, even though I am a Troll myself.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a troll, too!  A friend of mine here in KS, also a transplanted Michiganderanian, calls us LPers 'Mittenheads' because anytime you ask 'em where they're from they raise their hand, point to somewhere on the palm, and say "I live right there."  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm a troll, too! A friend of mine here in KS, also a transplanted Michiganderanian, calls us LPers 'Mittenheads' because anytime you ask 'em where they're from they raise their hand, point to somewhere on the palm, and say "I live right there." :rofl:



Which is why I asked the right mitten or the left. :lol:  As teh Left is the UP eh and the right is the LP.


----------



## mjd (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, your a 4th, awesome


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome to  MT  :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Greetings, Kathy! Welcome to MT.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome, Kathy! :wavey:

Southwest Michigan here.

(something else that is under the bridge, are the supports that hold it up!)

Chief Master D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Marvin (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Kathy, another MI person here too! Welcome


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome. We need more good TKD folks here!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## thunderfoot (Jul 11, 2007)

welcome fellow Michiganian!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice to meet you.

Dave


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Kathy!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------

